# физика интереснее всех



## wonlon

I want to ask if this sentence in the following passage is correct.*

физика интеренее всех.*

- Валя, какой курс тебе больше нравится, русский язык или физика?
- Больше всего мне нравится курс русского языка. Потому что русский язык смешнее.
- О чём ты говоришь? Курс физика скучнее, труднее?
- Нет, нет, ты не права. Курс физика, конечно, гораздо интеренее. *физика интеренее всех.*

The sentence, as I understand, means "Physics is the most interesting."

But as I know the pattern *"comparative + всех/всего"* is used as the superlative of *adverbs*, not superlative of adjectives. Is it OK to say as the above passage?


----------



## Maroseika

wonlon said:


> I want to ask if this sentence in the following passage is correct.*
> 
> физика интереснее всех.*
> 
> - Валя, какой курс тебе больше нравится, русский язык или физика?
> - Больше всего мне нравится курс русского языка. Потому что русский язык смешнее.
> - О чём ты говоришь? Курс физики скучнее, труднее?
> - Нет, нет, ты не права. Курс физики, конечно, гораздо интереснее. *Физика интереснее всех.*
> 
> The sentence, as I understand, means "Physics is the most interesting."
> 
> But as I know the pattern *"comparative + всех/всего"* is used as the superlative of *adverbs*, not superlative of adjectives. Is it OK to say as the above passage?



I'm not sure I understand your question about adverbs and adjectives, but your title phrase is correct.
By the way, where is this dialogue from? It looks very strange and the most strange is phrase # 3.


----------



## wonlon

I am learning the comparatives and superlatives of Russian adjectives and adverbs. This is an article from the textbook compiled by my teacher. She is Chinese.

As I know if I wish to say "Physics is the most interesting." I should say "*Физика самая **интересная." *or "*Физика интереснейшая**."*
As I have learned *"comparative + всех/всего"* is used as the superlative of adverbs, in phrases like "он *больше всего* любит рок-музыку." (He loves rock music most.), here "больше всего" describes the verb любит. But I don't know if *"comparative + всех/всего"* can also describe a noun, as in *Физика интерес**нее всех.*


----------



## morzh

wonlon said:


> - Валя, какой курс тебе больше нравится, русский язык или физика?
> - Больше всего мне нравится курс русского языка. Потому что русский язык смешнее.
> - О чём ты говоришь? Курс физика скучнее, труднее?
> - Нет, нет, ты не права. Курс физика, конечно, гораздо интеренее. *физика интеренее всех.*




This whole dialog looks extremely clumsy.


----------



## Maroseika

wonlon said:


> I am learning the comparatives and superlatives of Russian adjectives and adverbs. This is an article from the textbook compiled by my teacher. She is Chinese.


Hmm... Too many errors and inconsistency for a teacher.


> But I don't know if [/COLOR]*"comparative + всех/всего"* can also describe a noun, as in *Физика интерес**нее всех.*


Yes, generally it can.
Китай больше всех по населению, а Россия больше всех по площади.
But in your case better to say Физика интереснее всего.


----------



## wonlon

I would like to know what other errors does this passage have, since I am a student, I would not have noticed if no one tells me.

Anyway, for me it is difficult to find a better teacher now. Even if I wish to get a degree, there are no guarantees of the professors as well.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Hmm... Too many errors and inconsistency for a teacher.
> 
> Yes, generally it can.
> Китай больше всех по населению, а Россия больше всех по площади.
> But in your case better to say Физика интереснее всего.



Actually "всех" may be used, I think, but only when coupled with "остальных" or "предметов":

Физика интереснее всех (остальных) предметов.
Но:
Физика интереснее всего.


----------



## Maroseika

wonlon said:


> I would like to know what other errors does this passage have, since I am a student, I would not have noticed if no one tells me.
> 
> Anyway, for me it is difficult to find a better teacher now. Even if I wish to get a degree, there are no guarantees of the professors as well.


I have already corrected some of them. Now I'll try to translate it in English so that you could see yourself how strange is it. I just don't understand how one phrase is connected with another. I only changed курс to предмет - this is less formal.

- Валя, какой предмет тебе больше нравится, русский язык или физика?
- Больше всего мне нравится русский язык. Потому что русский язык смешнее.
- О чём ты говоришь? Физика скучнее, труднее?
- Нет, нет, ты не права. Физика, конечно, гораздо интереснее. Физика интереснее всех.

- What discipline you like more - Russian or physics?
- I like Russian most of all . Because Russian is droller.
- What are talking about? Is physics more boring, more difficult?
- No, you are wrong. Physics, of course, is much more interesting. Physics is the most interesting.


----------



## MaRussKa

как бы звучало еще лучше:
- Валя, какой предмет тебе больше нравится, русский язык или физика?
- Мне больше нравится русский. Потому что он смешнее.
- Что ты имеешь ввиду? Физика скучнее или, может, труднее?
- Нет, нет, это не так. Физика, конечно, гораздо интереснее. Физика интереснее ВСЕГО.


----------



## morzh

My number one problem with this whole dialog is "смешнее".
It is just so much out of place, so this alone makes it all sound weird. However well translated.

-Ты сосиски любишь?
-Да. Они смешные. Со-сиии-ски. Гы.


----------



## MaRussKa

you're right. How can Russian be funny? it would fit if there was a comparison of two languages, e.g. 

- Тебе какой больше язык нравится, немецкий или русский?
- Русский, потому что он смешнее (звучит смешнее).

But how can a subject be funny? Probably she meant "веселее". Then you should say: "Потому что на нем веселее" (meaning there is more fun in the Russian class)


----------



## wonlon

I don't know if my teacher copied it from a book or wrote /translate from Chinese herself.
She said her book was proofread by Russians several times. I have already put this in doubt.

She might mean not to repeat "интереснее", and tried to find a different word which is so unfit.


----------



## morzh

wonlon said:


> I don't know if my teacher copied it from a book or wrote /translate from Chinese herself.
> She said her book was proofread by Russians several times. I have already put this in doubt.
> 
> She might mean not to repeat "интереснее", and tried to find a different word which is so unfit.



You mean, this is actually from a book?
Wow. 

Reminiscent of "черви пасют".


----------



## estreets

Well, I would say that all the sentences (after Maroseika's corrections made) are grammatical and sound well if taken alone. But when combined in one dialog like this they sound unnatural. Well, I think that a lot of dialogs made to learn a grammar rule might be a little unnatural, clumsy or weird - because they are a kind of concentrated grammar-oriented texts while in our natural speech such matters are 'spread' rather than concentrated in one time and one place.
In particular, I would say the word курс sounds strange here as in this case we are used to say предмет or use just the name of the subject as it's used in *физика интереснее всех/всего.*


----------



## wonlon

morzh said:


> You mean, this is actually from a book?
> Wow.
> 
> Reminiscent of "черви пасют".



It may be from a book, or may not, only she knows. The text may have been proofread by Russians, or may not, only she knows.

I think she did tailor-make the text to teach comparatives. And sometimes it may be unfit after adaptation. And well, she is not a professor of Russian. I start to expect less.


----------



## morzh

I can only say, your English teacher was way better than your Russian one.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> I can only say, your English teacher was way better than your Russian one.


Maybe because their Russian teacher tries to make Russian _смешнее_?


----------

